# Southern Utah LE Turkey



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

So my dad and I finally drew tags. I've seen a few here and there but not sure if its very noteworthy. I thought southern was supposed to have a ton of birds. I was going to hunt near pinevalley reservoir but I'm not sure if I'm able to since its a wilderness area and its closed until after the hunt...is that the case? does anyone know if you can still hunt it? also any info on a general area that would be good to chase some gobblers around that has a good population would be super helpful. I've been scouting when i go out looking for deer and elk but haven't had a ton of luck locating them. Ill be willing to share info on deer and elk and will also trade ya a turkey leg for the info if all works out. Also willing to trade labor on any ATV or motorcycle repairs...please keep the repairs to general maintenance only. I live in the St. George area.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

How would you trade me a turkey tag??


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> How would you trade me a turkey tag??


 Leg, turkey leg.:grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Da...ain't good to get old


----------

